# Haunted Hostel - German Haunt 2008



## kobolt (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Hauntforum!

I'm Marco from Germany. I'm 16 years old and i'm a member of the Hauntedgermany.de Community. I building haunted houses since 2006. I hope you like my last project. Now i will show you some pictures from 2008.

First i will show you the front of my haunted house:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379494

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379496

The entry gate:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379499

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379471

One of the thombstones:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379501

The bedroom:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379468

bath:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379486

Livingroom

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379483

the shloughter kitchen:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379481

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379476

Blacklightfloor:
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379492

and the graveyard:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379490

Sorry for my horrible english. I hope you understand me!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow nice job! The kitchen photo is intense!!! The tots will be freaked out by this scene. http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=398374647&albumID=1780245&imageID=27379481
Oh and your english is fine.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Marco, welcome to Haunt Forum!
Your Haunted Hostel looks great! I especially like the Slaughter Room. It is all quite an accomplishment for 16!
And your English is good.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow!!!!, you did an excellent job!! Its good have younger haunters here, I'm 16 too, and you guys from Germany have really great haunts...keep up the good work.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

Aaah wow, really great job. Seriously the kitchen haha its awesome


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That looks awesome Marco! KC's right; the few German haunters we've had on here had some really great haunts. It warms my heart to know that there's people in Europe really pushing Halloween... a holiday this great needs to be celebrated worldwide!


----------



## kobolt (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you! I'm surprised about your positive comments. I fargotten the Website. You can see more pictures and a short onwalk movie on www.HauntedHostel.HomeHaunt.de


----------



## si-cotik (Aug 14, 2009)

Really awesome haunt....so proud of my ancestral homeland! Just wish I could recreate something just as wonderfully eerie here in america


----------



## Slightly_Strange (Aug 21, 2009)

Dang, thats really cool. I especially like the kitchen.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Kobolt you are very talented. I love the movie it looks like something out of a horror flick. Awesome job!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

"Courage is murder" - incredible work! I love your video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice job. The haunt and the video are both well done. Keep up the great work.

JW


----------



## DRKSAINT (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome "meat" kitchen.


----------

